# the where you listen your music (in detail)



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I am looking for story on how you listen your classical stuff... peacefully in your western unit of house. 

Let's start with mine. Right now, in Indonesia, I stay in landed house, as 99% of people here. The problem is the house just 10 meter away from main street, so noise is inevitable. I listen to music mostly inside the bed room via CD player and still noise coming from exterior stealth some details of music.

In Singapore things not quite improved too. The common 'dwelling' is the so called HDB house, mean a massive multistories flat for maybe 90% inhabitant of the island. Eventhough the high rise is always far from main street, but human noise is high, with many children cry or desperate housewive shouting something like that. Then construction phase also quite active in my area. Again best way to listen classical music is put an earphone.

The last ultimate peacefull home I stayed was in Brisbane, 2008, where I sleep with cricket noise only...unfortunately I was on working travel and not in permanent residency. I miss that moment, Brisbane is very county/sub urb feel with that Queenslander housing. and thematically, the 100 years wooden house is perfect to play some Beethoven quartet... not in dull concrete room.

it's wonder me how everytime you talk about classical music in passion, so I imagine member overhere will have a particular county side house where you can put your LP player, avoid other family member (who didn't like music), plus the extra time to watch 4 operas per day! GEOGRAPHYCALLY... where did you done this activity peacefully???


----------



## drth15 (Dec 12, 2007)

*listening*

Listen on my commute to work-about 50 minutes. Also at night through my computer on headphones.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Noise is a big problem for me here in my part of the USA. There always seems to be either a neighbor mowing the lawn, a jet plane flying over, or an ambulance wailing down the street and setting all the neighborhood dogs barking. Since classical music has a very large dynamic range (unlike rock or pop) I tend to miss some of the quiet softer moments, the same as you. It is very frustrating, but I have to remember it is no worse than people coughing during a live concert .

At least I live alone so I have no family members to complain about my music. Still, for serious listening I am usually right here at my computer and I use headphones to drown out the neighborhood noise. It's also nice being at the computer so I can read the score if one is available on line, or read an overview of the piece at allmusic.com if the liner notes are not at hand.

I certainly couldn't watch 4 operas per day. Whoever does that must be retired or be convalescing.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I also commute about 1-2 hours a day. Being not using private car but bus or MRT, classical music just can't do much with headphone due to noise.

Even if we are inside the house, with other family member, piece like Ligetti's or Bartok's will sound unwelcome background music for them.


----------



## eothen (Sep 5, 2010)

my fave spot for music-listening is in the airconditioned comfort of the car, when i'm driving. better still if it's late at night. it's something about being in an enclosed space, the concentration that comes with driving, the silence (i shut out traffic noises quite well). bach's cello suites, late at night, driving along the highways, with the streetlights and the lights from apartments and other buildings glowing quietly in the dark - ah bliss.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Hmmmm. Interesting gossip thread on our personal private lifes. Ah well, as you asked.

(1) My primary residence is where I listen to the majority of my music - over 90%. I have two options, which are the proper music hi-fi system, including my fine B&W Loudspeakers, and secondly, I may occasionally listen to my TV/visual entertainment system, which is what I often do when I watch DVD operas. (There is a pragmatic reason why these two systems are apart, so I don't have to share the visual entertainment system with my audio entertainment shoud someone else wish to watch TV). As for unwanted noise, I live in a relatively quiet location, but not extremely quiet (in the sense of a country town where you can hear insects at night). I don't hear desperate housewives screaming nor children crying. I prefer listening to my music using my audio system, which is the better of the two. As far as I'm concerned, a good hi-fi system definitely draws you closer to the music.

(2) I may, out of boredom, listen to a CD/radio when driving. Despite spending a few thousand (Aussie) dollars on an apparently upgraded car audio system offered by BMW in my car, it is frankly still a dismal system compared with a floor standing system at home despite having something like 13 or 15 speakers in the car. It's probably worth the extra bit of money if you like, but don't expect a nice audio quality at home. It's more to do with marketing. So, I seldom listen to my CD's in my car. I was quite a car audio fan a while back, but lost interest.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

@ eothen, if you happen to drive in Jakarta or heavy traffic jam city, you will need to stock more Bach's CD ;P

harps, usually the car audio focus on sub wooffer thing which do much in hip hop or non classical music. will be nice to heard the system playing classical stuff. I like it when the audio really can bring out the cello timbre resonating the room.

I guess member overhere will have a music chamber? where we practise violin and listening to music. not the one like the "band room" where we more concern about the noise going out from the room.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> harps, usually the car audio focus on sub wooffer thing which do much in hip hop or non classical music. will be nice to heard the system playing classical stuff. I like it when the audio really can bring out the cello timbre resonating the room.


I think you are right. Modern rock music and even jazz sound quite good/brilliant for a car audio system in my BMW, while classical sound poor, unless I turn up the volume much higher (with fear of draining the BMW car battery, which is not a standard car battery at all). My other car (another German), I have not bothered with upgraded audio systems but taken it as standard. Frankly, I don't think top notch car audio systems were really designed for classical music. (I have test driven cars like the Bentley and Aston Martin, and quickly sampled the classical music radio statios, while they sounded OK for a car system, still did not compare with a rock music channel). Clearly, it's because most of their customers don't listen to fine instrumental music. Besides, there is simply too much road and engine noise anyway.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

Very interesting thread!

I'm in the southern US (Texas), there's not too much noise where we are so I'm able to use K701 open headphones most of the time. When there is noise (doing yard work, wife vacuuming, tv) I use my Etymotic ER4S iems and the noise just shuts off. They have about 35-40 decibels of sound isolation according to Etymotic, they've been very handy. 

Anyway, I pretty much have very good sound quality all the time. If noise is a problem, I highly recommend Etymotic iems.

Good thread Jurianbai!


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I listen on my iPod using the ear-bud type headphones so outside noise isnt a problem. I have my entire music collection (about 700-800 Discs) loaded on my iPod as 320kbps MP3's for Classical and 256kbps for other music - I am very happy with the sound quality of my set-up .
I have never owned a high-end stereo system as I have lived in various flats/town-houses the last many years so have had to be careful about noise - I live in a detached house in the Suburbs at the moment so have the luxury of being able to make a bit of noise but Im not considering getting a stand-alone music system at the moment anyways.
I like using my iPod as I can listen on my commute to work (by Bicycle) and during my lunch-breaks as well as at home without having to store and retrieve Discs - I can listen to long pieces of music without having to break up the listening to much as well.
I still collect CD's and havent switched to downloading as I like having the physical disc and packaging as a reference - once I have ripped a new disc and transferred the music to my iPod I store the discs away in plastic crates to reduce clutter as I dont have much living space at the moment.
:tiphat:


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'm at university... that should say plenty about my wretched acoustic situation.

I listen through headphones and mentally shut out everything else going on around me, which can be rather problematic if someone tries to talk to me, as I won't even remember them saying anything unless they yell at me or something. The headphones probably aren't doing my ears any favors, but there you have it. Sometimes I can get away with listening to my music on my puny computer speakers when my roommate is away and it's around lunchtime or something like that, but otherwise it's difficult. Besides, I kind of doubt the mish-mash of Lassus, Bach, Sibelius, and Norgard would really appeal to many people on my floor.

I suppose I could go to the music library, which has a listening place, but I hate the atmosphere of such places. It makes me nervous just to be there, for some reason, even though I've already spent some hours going through viola music and other things.

As for four operas a day... sounds like a good weekend project!:tiphat:


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Logitech THX Z-2300 speakers hooked to either the computer or a CD player. Or, my iPod.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

so , hopelessly we all rely on a headphone... classical music coming from totally acoustic instrument, if in concert hall we need totally silence ambience, then so do in listening the recording.

i ripped all my cd to sony mp3 player, in 196 to 256 bit to save space. I am using good sony earplug, but looks like for headphone the better is the bigger the size.

and thanks, david.


----------



## Nicola (Nov 25, 2007)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I think you are right. Modern rock music and even jazz sound quite good/brilliant for a car audio system in my *BMW*, while classical sound poor, unless I turn up the volume much higher (with fear of draining the BMW car battery, which is not a standard car battery at all). *My other car* (another German), I have not bothered with upgraded audio systems but taken it as standard. Frankly, I don't think top notch car audio systems were really designed for classical music. (I have test driven cars like the *Bentley* and *Aston Martin*, and quickly sampled the classical music radio statios, while they sounded OK for a car system, still did not compare with a rock music channel). Clearly, it's because most of their customers don't listen to fine instrumental music. Besides, there is simply too much road and engine noise anyway.


Cars are rubbish these days, aren't they? I mean, if the car stereo in a Bentley doesn't sound like the Berlin Philharmonic who would possibly want one?


----------



## eothen (Sep 5, 2010)

@ jurianbai - the place where i live has road use regulated by policies like COEs and ERP, so minimal traffic jams.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

you mean...*E*very *R*oad *P*ay. yes, that is perfect highway to listen classical music...


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I listen it two ways: first a deep session at night before I turn everything off with headphones in my stereo next to my bed, and the day after in my car on my commute. One disk per day.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

My place is located on a busy main road, so I tend to listen to music away from the peak hour traffic times. Mostly after 6 or 7pm. I live alone, so I don't have issues with compromising with other people who don't like music. When I want to hear some Ligeti or Xenakis, that's fine. I'm not an audiofile, I just have a portable cd player and a portable turn-table (which I seldomly use). I listen to about 3 hours of music per day, it's usually a mix of orchestral, chamber and solo instrumental. Sometimes I listen to my own cd's or ones borrowed from the local library, at others the radio (if there is something interesting on). I haven't watched television for months, it just doesn't seem to interest me anymore, I'm more into the music.

I'm not a huge opera fan (it's my least favourite genre). Listening to the highlights of something like _Turandot_ is fine, but I'm usuallly not one to listen to a complete opera in one go. My favourite operas are by Berg and Schoenberg. I don't often listen to them either, and much less to the more traditional stuff. The only operas I have in full are Berg's Wozzeck, Schoenberg's Moses und Aron, & two by Hungarian composer Erkel. That's it, and I don't really plan on getting any more, other than maybe Berg's Lulu at some stage. My local library also has a good collection of operas in full, and I can borrow any of those anytime, if I want to get into that stuff more. I don't think it's really worth me buying a set that I would (maybe) only listen to once a year...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Andre said:


> My place is located on a busy main road, so I tend to listen to music away from the peak hour traffic times. Mostly after 6 or 7pm. I live alone, so I don't have issues with compromising with other people who don't like music. When I want to hear some Ligeti or Xenakis, that's fine. I'm not an audiofile, I just have a portable cd player and a portable turn-table (which I seldomly use). I listen to about 3 hours of music per day, it's usually a mix of orchestral, chamber and solo instrumental. Sometimes I listen to my own cd's or ones borrowed from the local library, at others the radio (if there is something interesting on). I haven't watched television for months, it just doesn't seem to interest me anymore, I'm more into the music.


3 hours a day of classical music seems reasonable to me too, on busier weekdays. At the weekend, depending on my other activities, I try to listen to as much classical music as I can, which can be many hours indeed.

Agree with you about television. I mean the commercial TV channels we have are really just pumping out junk programmes nearly 100% of the time. If the TV is on, then I might watch the odd news for 10 minutes (which I rather read about) and the quality documentaries on ABC and SBS often about nature, sociology and history that we get.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, there are some interesting docos (& films) on ABC & SBS (a friend said she enjoyed the recent "Baroque" series). My problem is that these excellent channels have the worst reception at my place (I've only got an analogue tv & not connected to a rooftop antenna - it's quite primitive). But in the last two years, making music a center of my life, with the recordings and recitals/concerts, I hardly miss television at all...


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I enjoy listening to classical music on my ipod on the train after a long day of studying at Uni  It's a kind of reward I can look forward to (I tried listening to the music while studying once but it made it very hard to concentrate), it makes me relax. If the weather is clear I can watch the sunset over the Oslo fjord as the train goes past while listening. Idyllic.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I'm quite lucky to live near the centre of Amsterdam where everybody cycles!
Also my street is one way so the most noise we get is the clink of someone locking their bike chain.

For these reasons I can listen with speakers, CDs or headphones when I'm outside.


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd never listen to my classical music when walking, one because here in FL walking is difficult (it doesn't take you anywhere), two, it's too hot, three, too distracting. I couldn't pay my whole attention to the music. Also, I don't like the sound of the iPod for music in general, the headphones really take away from the recording. I prefer in my stereo late at night with good headphones. The next day in my 1-hour commute I re-listen. Then I can here the music in its other facet: loud, live if we can say it.


----------



## trillian (Aug 16, 2010)

everyday back from uni, headphone in room, random things(or actually not that random) from naxos music library


----------



## Enjoying Life (Aug 2, 2010)

I am fortunate enough to be able to listen to music all day in my office at work. While the rest of the office listens to "Hits from the 70's", I get to enjoy my own music. I have a small JBL speaker dock from my ipod that does a good job in the small space. I joke with them that I am enjoying the hits from the '70s too - just the 1870's, 1770's and the 1670's!

I have made several 9 hour mixes that take me through the day and I rotate through them or shuffle them.

I usually do not get to concentrate on the music much, but it does add enjoyment to my day and helps me relax and focus.

I also enjoy the classical radio station or my ipod in the car to and from work. This is when i can listen to whole symphonies etc.

At night I sometimes get to listen more in depth. That is when I can truely concentrate and follow the music. Then I listen mostly with headphones.


----------



## Stunt21 (Jan 22, 2010)

I commute a couple of hours a day to uni, and I think I couldn't do it without music. Indeed, it seems quite short for me as I enjoy a lot the loudness and the _privateness_ =P

One funny thing is that my car, popular model here, is normally used by techno-fans who put the music as loud as possible so that everyone realizes they are there. When they see me inside and hear the music for any reason, they just can't explain that.
Listening to classical (all times) or contemporary classical is like a taboo here, you're weird, you're just wrong for them (or you're trying to sleep).

At home I have a nice speakers and some amplifiers I've got for 0€, by repairing and re-building several parts from them (apart from some amps I've built from scratch). I love listening to it, here in my very small town there aren't many noises from the outside, but I also use earphones when I don't want to "disturb" anyone.

By the way, when I end doing it, to avoid stupid music from someone's TV or similar, I use one of these http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.27312

Greetings


----------



## Listener (Sep 20, 2010)

I listen in my bedroom, mostly through my computer and headphones but frequently also through a cd player and speakers.


----------

